# TS Near Gaylord (Orlando) - RCI & Early January



## normalrog (Aug 22, 2007)

Bumping this request...

I am attending a conference at the Orlando Gaylord Palms Resort 2nd week of January 2008.  I would like to burn an aging banked RCI week and avoid paying Gaylord for hotel.  What is the closest/nicest RCI TS to the Gaylord?  I have checked the TUG map but would appreciate feedback from those more familiar with the area.  Thanks...

Roger Elliott
normalrog@aol.com



luckydude said:


> I am taking some of my sales staff with me to a convention in August (07) that is at the Gaylord Palms in Orlando and I was thinking that instead of getting three hotel rooms I might be better off trading for a three bedroom TS instead. I will be using a Marriott to trade with so that is why I would like to trade into another Marriott, plus these both have three bedroom units. How do these two compare with each other? If I have a choice should I pick one over the other, and why.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


----------



## Dave M (Aug 22, 2007)

Roger - I moved your post to its own thread. The unrelated title of the old one would likely have discouraged many from viewing your question.


----------



## normalrog (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave, new thread makes sense.

Roger



Dave M said:


> Roger - I moved your post to its own thread. The unrelated title of the old one would likely have discouraged many from viewing your question.


----------



## jancpa (Aug 22, 2007)

If I remember correctly Vacation Village at Parkway is one off ramp away from the Gaylord Palms.


----------



## short (Aug 22, 2007)

*Researched same subject.*

I was researching this same subject for a conference last October.  I decided that HGVC-International Drive and Sheraton Vistana Villages were likely suspects.  I actually had reservations at both trying to decide which to go with and ended up cancelling both and the conference and going to Westin St Johns in the Virgin Islands instead.:whoopie: 

Short


----------



## bltfam (Aug 22, 2007)

We stayed at the HGVC last year for spring break and it was great we had a 3 Br and it was very open and roomy the outdoor area is really great too. several pools and hot tubs The atmosphere was more like a tropical resort


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 23, 2007)

I would say Vistana is the closest.  You go out the main drive, make a right, go past the Marriott and at the light make a left then a quick right into the Gaylord.  Have a steak at Old Hickory for me please!  yum!!!  Linda


----------



## JLB (Aug 23, 2007)

I would go with Vistana Villages.  Other ones are handy but I sorta get turned around with all those roads going every which direction.

We had some days we had to hang our hat somewhere last December before OL.  After the fact my SIL told us she could have gotten us Gaylord for $49 a night.   

We flew her down for Christmas and the following day and that's when she realized where we were and what we had needed, when we went right by the Gaylord coming from the airport.


----------



## Dean (Aug 25, 2007)

The ones I know that are closest are the three Marriott's at the World Center, at least some of the trade in II, Vistana, Wyndham Bonnet Creek, I think there are several on the Kissimmee side and a few in Lake Buena Vista that are not too far.  The Hilton and Vistana Villages are a little further but obviously nice.  Bluegreen's resort (Fountains) is in that same vicinity plus there are a couple of others right there whose names are escaping me.  Others likely know these resorts far better than I.  Also, the Gaylord has been reported at fairly good prices on priceline if the exchange doesn't work out for you.


----------



## JLB (Aug 25, 2007)

We checked this place out last December when we were killing a couple of days before OLCC.  Looked nice.  Sorta back all by itself off 192.



jancpa said:


> If I remember correctly Vacation Village at Parkway is one off ramp away from the Gaylord Palms.


----------



## JLB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is that using the option whereby you know what you are getting?



Dean said:


> Also, the Gaylord has been reported at fairly good prices on priceline if the exchange doesn't work out for you.


----------



## Dean (Aug 25, 2007)

JLB said:


> Is that using the option whereby you know what you are getting?


No, it's bidding, but from what I've read it's pretty easy to set it up so if you match, you get that resort alone.  But there is a certain amount of risk to get the price at around or just over $100 or so a night.


----------

